# AiO für NVidia 970 GTX gesucht



## chris231101 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AiO für NVidia 970 GTX gesucht*

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde!

zur Zeit nutze ich eine Palit 680 GTX mir einem Accelero Hybrid 1, diese möchte ich aber durch ein neueres Modell ersetzen. Ich favorisiere derzeit eine Gigabyte 970 GTX Gaming G1.

Diese möchte ich wieder mit einem AiO Konzept nutzen, da ich einen leisen PC haben will. Mit meinem Hybrid 1 herrscht auch Ruhe

Nun habe ich hierzu ein paar Fragen/Bedenken....

Bitte hier aber keine Grundsatzdisskusionen zum Für und Wider einer AiO Lösung! Baukastensystem kommt für mich persönlich nicht in Frage....

Mögliche Lösungen für eine Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1:
- Arctic Accelero Hybrid 1 -> passt der überhaupt drauf? (da ich ihn schon besitze und weiter nutzen würde) wenn ja, wie siehts mit der Kühlung der umliegenden Bauteile aus (SpaWa,Vrms)?
- Arctic Accelero Hybrid 2 -> passt laut HP drauf, aber die Meinungen zum Thema Kühlung der SpaWa/Vrms gehen ja auseinander.... hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Kombi?
- NZXT G10 Adapter + AiO -> auf der Caseking HP sieht mann einen G10 auf einer Inno 3D 970 GTX. Dort sitzt der Adapter so weit hinten, das der Lüfter komplett ins Leere blasen würde, und somit das PCB mit den Bauteilen darauf nicht
  gekühlt wird. Zusätzlich wird vor der GPU mit einem Nachrüstkühler abgeholfen.
  -> Kann da mal jemand wo eine Gaming G1 besitzt den Abstand von den hinteren Befestigungslöchern zum Ende des PCB nachmessen, damit ich abschätzen kann ob er Lüfter bei mir as PCB teilweise oder auch nicht kühlen würde!?

- Wäre es möglich nur eine AiO ohne weiter Bauteile zu befestigen, und die SpaWa+Vrms mit Nachrüstkühlkörpern zu kühlen?

Alle Lüfter der GPU Kühlung sollen von der GraKa gesteuert werden (die Pumpe nicht)

Großes danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: AiO für NVidia 970 GTX gesucht*

die meinungen zum AC2 gehen wirklich sehr weit auseinander... bleibt im endeffeckt ne glaubensfrage ob man sich auf die herstellerangaben verlässt oder ob man doch nochmal auf der vorderseite der platine spawa kühler nachschiebt.

gegen den AC1 spricht grundsätzlich nichts... solange der lochabstand gleich bleibt und du keine hohen bauteile hast die im weg sind.
spawa wirst du eh immer individuell mit den kleinen kühlerchen realisieren müssen.

die G1 Gaming ist leider kein ref modell... so kann man dazu nur sagen Buy and Try oder abwarten bis es jemand anders macht.
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/...g-G1-4GB-GDDR5-(GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD)-PCB.jpg

was ich nicht daran verstehe.... wieso überhaupt erst eine karte die nicht ref ist mit custom kühler.... wen du sowieso was anderes draufhaust.

hol dir lieber ne EVGA GTX 970 SC  die müsste das ref layout der 670 haben.... da passt aufjedenfall der AC1 drauf.
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/evga970pcb_61775.jpg


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: AiO für NVidia 970 GTX gesucht*

Verwende den Hybrid 1 mit Passivkühlern für die Wandler. Falls unter der Grafikkarte noch Platz vorhanden ist, kannst du zusätzlich den Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kühler einsetzen.


----------



## chris231101 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: AiO für NVidia 970 GTX gesucht*

@Lois Nudin: Ich denke der Hybrid 1 wird hinten auch über das PCB der 970 ragen, da die GPU auf dem 970 PCB der Gaming G1 mittiger sitzt als auf dem 680er PCB der Palit. Ich denke ich warte erst einmal bis mir jemand schreibt wie die Länge zwischen Bohrungslöcher und Ende PCB auf der Gaming G1 ist. Dann wird ich den Hybrid 1 mal abschrauben und ausmessern.....

Unter dem GraKa Steckplatz habe ich leider keinen Platz mehr. Da sind alle belegt. (Sound, TV, WLAN- Karte)

@Shizophrenic: Ich will lieber ein Custom Design, da auf solchen Karten ein höherer Takt anliegt, und solche besser übertaktbar sind, denke ich.

Eine EVGA 970SC ist ja extrem kurz, da ragt der Hybrid 1+2 auf jeden Fall drüber...


----------

